# Enterprise WPA2 WiFi



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a need to put one of these into a location that has enterprise WiFi (WPA2/3) which requires a login and password. I can't see a way to do it with the system as it is. Does anyone know if that's in the roadmap or if there's a change I can make to enable enterprise WiFi logins?


----------

